
Ask HN: Longest Google Downtimes - JanSt
In spite of the recent Google downtimes - how long was the longest outage you experienced? For me, Google (Gmail, Search, Youtube, Calendar, Cloud, ...) is now down for more than five hours. North Rhine-Westphalia (17m inhabitants) in Germany seems to be the center of the outage.
======
veselin
I don't know about full outage, but the current "disruption" of Kubernetes
Engine lasts for more than a week.

[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/)

